# new to this... These are a few I came up with



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello, 
I have been building since mid December. I still have a lot to learn but I also have learned a lot from everyone on this site. I have tested them and they swim great. Please let me know what you think of what I have done so far.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Boy for being new at it you shore got the hang of it nice work.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

looking good mate


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

by the looks of those it doesn't look like you are a rookie. Nice big musky baits. I like the color patterns.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very Nice,that firetiger one is awesome!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

SolarFall said:


> looking good mate


Thanks guys.

Thank you SolarFall. I used your scale technique for one of the sucker patterns. It was my first try and I am sure I will get better with practice. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You're new at this??? I think you found your calling. Very nice work! keep the pics coming. I'd kinda like to see your stuff when you get the hang of it.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

ML,

Very nice...I wish my current stuff was as impressive as your new stuff. Keep posting your baits. Very cool!!!

MS


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

A start is a start, and your off to a good one.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

Musky Lip said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Thank you SolarFall. I used your scale technique for one of the sucker patterns. It was my first try and I am sure I will get better with practice. Thanks for the tips!


heh yeah i though that one looked familiar, you seem to have gotten then hang of the fin painting pretty nicely too


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

SolarFall said:


> heh yeah i though that one looked familiar, you seem to have gotten then hang of the fin painting pretty nicely too


Yeah, that is another thing I picked up from your videos. Thanks again!


----------

